# What to do?



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new phone and I am on VZW. Right now my choices are Charge, Bolt, and Revolution. *Soon* the bionic and the D3 will be out from Moto. So what do I want to do? I still have some hope for Moto to unlock the bootloaders, but we all know that is highly unlikely. 
I am leaning toward the Bolt because it has the most developer support right now, but am still uncertain with the battery life issues I've heard about. Next in line is the Charge, but it felt a little cheap when I was playing with it at VZW. Lastly is the Revolution. The phone feels great, but the 5MP camera is a huge drawback. 
Can anyone offer their insight on any of these phones? I just want something as reliable and rugged as my OG Droid.

Thanks


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I think we have seen many debates on here and twitter as to which phone is the better choice... I actually prefer the Bolt (of course I may be bias since I own one)... regardless the battery life is over-exaggerated at times. Is it worse than what the Charge has to offer? Yes! But I can currently go about 9-10 hours running CM7 with mild to heavy use. In all honesty its no worse than what my battery life was on my Droid X when I had it. I have only heard a few things on the Charge. Mostly it feels cheap and plastic, almost breakable in the palm. I can't clarify the truth there as I have not messed with one. But P3Droid and Kejar both seem to like it and Kejar is doing some good things with developing on it.

The screen on the Charge is also better than what is on the Bolt but the Bolt's screen is still extremely nice and def better than Moto screens. Also, the Bolt seems to process data faster than the Charge does, several test online from various tech websites seem to support this. Also I believe the Charge is using RFS which typically causes lag in data. (not 100% on if the Charge is using this or not).. But the Charge does handle gaming better than the Bolt does.

Honestly its up to you really.. both have their Pros and Cons... as for the Revo.. its garbage if you ask me.. those who own it might say otherwise but its probably the worse 4G phone on Verizon right now.. Samsung's track record for updating their devices is horrid compared to others.. The Bolts notification light being behind the grate never should have happend...

The Charge does have an incredible screen tho, but the bolt does have a kickstand.. this phone has made me wish that every phone should have one.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks
That is kinda how I've been leaning, but just needed an opinion from a bolt user. Should be getting it within the next week or so. Can't wait


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

it really is a good phone and honestly I enjoy it as much as I did my Droid 1... the Droid X I was always ehh with but I fell in love with the screen size and it helped me learn to appreciate the beauty of openness on a device.

Also, I want to state that I was not trying to bag on the Charge.. not my intention, I think a Charge owner could clarify more on the device than I can. I was going off what I have heard and read.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd also like to hear some thoughts from a Charge owner. I really want to make the right decision with this phone.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

thx for this thread...cus i was wondering the same thing....but i think im learning more toward the bolt...


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would get the Bolt. Its the only device in that list that has CM7 so far.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I have had my charge a few days now and love it.

I work outside for a living and the screen is the best I have ever used in sunlight.

As far as feeling cheap : I can agree, I am certain that without a case that I would break the battery door, but once I put on a bodyglove case I have no complaints.

Stock it does use rfs file structure as previously mentioned, but can be converted to ext4 using a voodoo kernel. I personally hate touchwiz and probably would have returned it if it weren't for gummycharge, which is incredible.

A coworker has a bolt and my reception is far better, and my battery life seems better, but I can't really judge since we have different usage habits.

All in all I am very happy with my decision.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

To my favorite Meeeeeshigan fan,

Are you in any rush to get a new model? Due to general entropy of your OG? Fear of possible tiered data plan implemented before your purchase?

I ask because I am still rolling with my OG, the phone that "can't use GB". 
But I have been up for my two year upgrade for quite some time, and trying to look before I leap. Yes, admitting being a responsible consumer will harm my rep, but I have thrown caution to the wind.

Basically nm, have you thought about laying back to see what will be released in the next 2 quarters. Or is there an issue with your current phone necessitating a new purchase?

And to those who have posted or will be posting, and I know this is a difficult question to answer, but please try. 
If you upgraded from an OG that was in excellent condition to the model you now have, and could have a do over. Would you still do the upgrade or would you like to have waited to see what comes down the road? 
Obviously if you had a degraded glitch infested phone, upgrade was necessary. The question is moot.

Much like John Winger in Stripes, I'm pacing myself. Hey, the singularity may come within the year!

I would like to know how much influence, on making the upgrade, did the possible introduction of tiered plan have on your decision? 
And if there was no chance of said plan ever being implemented, would you still have done the same? 
These are difficult questions to answer, as they cause one to question and possibly face the fact that they regret their actions.

In a nutshell, I am quite convinced that there will never be a required tiered plan. This comes from taking a number of factors I have synthesized and based future projections on.

I understand completely any disagreement one may have regarding this, but that could be addressed in a new thread if so desired. Don't want to bogart nm's thread. So please suspend disbelief just for the moment in providing your answers.

So in plain English, all who've upgraded, would you still have done everything you actually did? 
Or would you be willing to say that perhaps the choice was driven by motivators that have not in fact become reality? And quite possibly you could have stuck with the OG until you found exactly what you wanted. 
Of course, if you love your new phone as much, if not much more than you loved your Droid, please chime in and mention the model.

Thanks 
I can't believe there was a time when the major choice was only size and ability to fold close. 
Freakin Moore's Law!

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I started out looking for a new phone mainly because of the tiered data scare, but I have been assured by VZW that I would be grandfathered and not have to go to a tiered data plan. The other reason I am searching is just because the 'ol DROID is just getting old and kinda lagggy. I am a technology and Android freak and just want to get something new but it MUST be completely open. Now that I've been assured that I won't have to go to tiered data I do plan on waiting a little bit longer to see what comes out and if the Droid Bionic or D3 are not locked down (although I have serious doubts on that).


----------

